# Peut-être !!



## amandinezoe (4 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour les collègues,

Je suis consciente quand je dis OUI à tous voilà je suis bouffé par de mes PE depuis 3 ans on travaille ensemble. Je me culpabilise ( je me pose trop des questions : pourquoi j’ai accepté pleins changement les horaires, Monsieur me prévient au dernière minute que *G* sera absent (une sem VS )

Les paiements de CP « fin juin 2021 – 2022 » Monsieur m’a dit ça lui ai coûté cher entre mon salaire + Paiement de mes CP». Si l’école prend G dès sept 2022 sera bien Bah Non, il attendra Janv.2023, ce matin un autre argument : finalement *G* reste chez vous peut-être jusqu’à Avril 2023 car j’ai envisagé de le mettre en crèche puisque je dois bosser les mercredis, je sais que vous ne bossez pas les mercredis. Il m’a dit que G a bien adapté dans la crèche quand vous étiez en Arrêt M les 20j.

Ce PE est toujours dans les « peut-être » 

Je suis très dynamique je bouge beaucoup : balade, voir les animaux de la ferme, éveil musicale, les heures des comptes, illustrateurs, semaine du goût, la dance, psychomotricités ….. Ici ne manque pas des activités, j’adore mon métier j’ai la chance d’avoir mes autres PE sont vraiment sympa ne pose jamais les questions.

*G *va voir 3 ans début avril 2023, je suis en AI, 133h à 5,88€ brut

Un bon conseil de votre part ça me fait du bien. Je suis très attaché à *G* , lors des adaptations j’ai investi beaucoup dans les écoutes, portage, c’est un enfant a du mal prendre les biberons. Maintenant est devenu un Grand Garçon adorable, autonome

Bonne matinée et merci de votre retour, heureusement dans notre métier il y a des positifs.


----------



## kikine (4 Octobre 2022)

et bien perso c'est simple
je réponds a ce monsieur que je n'aime pas les peut-être, j'ai besoin de me projeter surtout en ce qui concerne mon salaire, que puisqu'il envisage de mettre son fils a la crèche et bien moi je peux peut-être aussi chercher et trouver un autre contrat avant que son peut-être devienne un sûr...

y a un moment faut arrêter de nous voir comme des bouches trous !!


----------



## Chantou1 (4 Octobre 2022)

Idem Kikine. Et même lui dire 

« votre place à la crèche c’est QUAND ? 
Obligation date SVP ? »

J’ai un planning = « petite entreprise qui ne veut pas connaître la crise »

Donc on dit JANVIER ? « Ah bah non PEUT-ÊTRE »

« NON NON fini les PEUT-ÊTRE donc c’est OUI ou NON »

Et je cherche DIRECT À LE REMPLACER bien mettre des annonces afin qu’il les voit …. Bah chacun son bifteck et

FINI les « oui bien sûr … la pigeonne c’est moi »

*NON* *JE* *NE* *SUIS* *PAS* *UNE* *PIGEONNE* le forum me l’a dit donc je répète

« JE NE SUIS PAS UNE PIGEONNE ET JE VAIS SAVOIR DIRE *NON* *NON* *NON* »

En + ça fait un bien fou 😛 OK ✅


----------



## liline17 (4 Octobre 2022)

j'ai une maman qui a changé la date d'entrée à l'école 4 fois, à chaque fois, elle me disait," je vois avec la directrice pour une entrée à telle date, et je vous tiens au courant"
elle ne me tenais j'amais au courant "ha, bon? je ne vous l'ai pas dit?" et recommençait
la prochaine qui me fait ça, je cherche un autre contrat, et je lui dis que c'est elle qui m'a donné la date de départ, en plus, cette maman a voulu, plusieurs fois presqu'à chaque changement de date,  négocier une baisse de contrat pour un entrée à l'école progressive, et pourtant, je refusais à chaque fois


----------



## Orlhad (4 Octobre 2022)

#DitesNonAuxPénibles !


----------



## Pity (4 Octobre 2022)

Idem mes collègues !

Je demande une date précise qui ne pourra en aucun cas changer, car j'ai des demandes pour cette période et cela va très certainement intéresser d'autres familles 😉
Qu'il ne suffit pas de me dire des "peut être" car à ce moment là, je cherche un autre accueil dès le mois de janvier !

Quand aux cp, c'est pour vous faire culpabiliser !
C'est son devoir de vous rémunérer et il n'a pas le choix ! J'explique toujours aux parents qu'il y a la possibilité de mettre 50/60€ sur un compte séparé pour le paiement de mes cp en juin...et comme ça la note est moins douloureuse à ce moment

Je comprends parfaitement votre attachement à cet enfant, mais n'oubliez pas que ça ne va pas payer vos factures !
Nous sommes souvent des kleenex dans cette profession... mais il ferait mieux de comprendre que vous êtes également en droit de démissionner et de prendre un autre enfant, car il abuse...

Et pour finir...les enfants ne sont que de passage dans nos vies 😋


----------



## amandinezoe (4 Octobre 2022)

Reb les filles,
Je suis d'accord avec, je vous avoue ça me mit  tous  le moral 0. Je suis une AM, désolée pour les fautes
Je me dit ce n'ai pas possible avec Monsieur "Peut-être".
Là j'ai entrain de me mettre à jour dès mars 2023.
C'est un PE ; il ne sûr de RIEN. 

Je ne bosse pas les Mercredis, Peut-être je lui ai proposé un RDV, ça devient contagieux ce "Peut-être"
kikine, Chantou : J'ai pris note 
Orlhad, liline17 : il faut que trouve une formation NON et NON pour tous, j'ai dit mal les filles
Merci


----------



## amandinezoe (4 Octobre 2022)

Reb les filles,
Je suis d'accord avec, je vous avoue ça me mit tous  le moral 0. Je suis une AM, désolée pour les fautes
Je me dit ce n'ai pas possible avec Monsieur "Peut-être".
Là j'ai entrain de me mettre à jour ma demande sur le site.
C'est un PE ; il ne sûr de RIEN.
Je ne bosse pas les Mercredis, je lui ai proposé un RDV
Pity : dès le départ il m'a proposé 10% pour une fois je lui ai dit NON. 
kikine ,  Chantou1 : j'ai pris note. 
Orlhad, liline17: il faut que trouve une formation NON et NON pour tous, j'ai dit mal ave NON les filles


----------



## kikine (4 Octobre 2022)

il ne faut pas que cela te mette le moral a 0 il n'en vaut pas la peine 
maintenant cherches dès maintenant un nouveau contrat et quand tu passes un entretien avec une réponse + tu lui dit bien j'ai trouvé quelqu'un pour remplacer la place vacante de votre enfant là au moins c'est sur fin de contrat le xx/xx/xx
et voilà


----------



## Chantou1 (4 Octobre 2022)

Il y a des choses plus graves …

Comme Pajemploi qui m’a fait attendre 1 x 20 minutes 
1 x 15 minutes 

« Je vais bien … tout va bien 🎼🎹🍷🤪 »


----------



## Griselda (4 Octobre 2022)

Il n'y a pas 36 solutions, il faut rester plus pragmatique ET LE MONTRER.
Il envisage ceci ou cela? POKER face et "OK, vous m'en direz plus quand vous serez sur de ce que vous voulez et de la date."

Avertir Nounou à l'avance de ses projets pour qu'elle puisse s'organiser oui.

Mais lui faire part de ses pérégrinations pour lui laisser entendre qu'elle n'est pas si indispensable ça ressemble à s'y méprendre à un terrain qu'on prépare pour qu'elle accepte ensuite un Avenant qu'elle n'aurait pas voulu sinon.

Tu sais toi que tu fais super bien ton boulot.
Si ce PE décide de changer de cremerie tu ne pourras rien y faire.
Prends du recul, quoi qu'il arrive cet enfant te quittera un jour ou l'autre.

Si cette tension qu'il te fait vivre avec ses "peut être" te pèse trop tu as le droit aussi de chercher un autre contrat et de stopper celui ci.
Je suis très attachée au fait de pérenniser un accueil jusqu'à l'entrée à l'école de l'enfant (éviter un changement d'AM autant que possible) mais pas à n'importe quel prix. Là tu ne parles que du Papa. Qu'en dit la Maman que de ces réflexions autour du mode d'accueil? Peut être peux tu en discuter aussi avec elle pour qu'elle fasse comprendre à Papa qu'il frise le harcèlement morale avec cette attitude...


----------



## amandinezoe (4 Octobre 2022)

Chantou1 : 35 mn au total (pas beaucoup)  sur ce Forum « papotage » tu me fais bien rigoler en plus je vois tes pieds.

Je très sensibles, il me faut du temps.

Ah Docteur Griselda : J’ai dis à ma collègue sur le Forum il y un Docteur, ma collègue m’a répondu comment tu sais que Griselda est Docteur , je lui ai répondu prend le temps de lire au début jusqu’à la fin ça fait du bien, je ne me sens pas toute seule grâce à ce forum cé ma thérapie🧚‍♂️.

Les parents sont séparés, je vois la maman que tous les 15j. Monsieur c’est mon PE.

La transmission ave M. ou Mme je suis très neutre ça ne me regarde pas leurs affaires. M  critique à chaque fois les habilles de son fils que les chaussures qui sont moches, ce n'ai pas la bonne T  car Mme n’a pas le goût. Bah je fais la sourde. 

Je crois ses *peut-être* ça me permet de changer et trouver un PE Sans tracas. 

Et merci les filles vous êtes là


----------



## amandinezoe (4 Octobre 2022)

Chantou1 désolée je n'ai pas lu tous le Forum, j'ai bien compris pourquoi tu as passé un temps fou pour les renseignements. Comme vous dites il y a pire. 

Quelle tristesse pour notre collègue. Toutes nos condoléances pour sa famille.


----------



## Griselda (4 Octobre 2022)

Docteur Griselda???   Merci du compliment mais surtout ça me fait bien rire au vue de ma scolarité (bref...).

Bon je comprends donc que Maman, même si elle serait surement OK avec toi n'aura aucune influence positive envers Papa vu qu'ils sont séparés et pas forcément en mode "bienveillance" l'un envers l'autre. Elle ne pourra pas être la médiatrice.

Je t'encourage à prendre du recul pour ne pas trop "éponger" ces ondes négatives d'un PE qui souffle le chaud et le froid.

Participer aux Analyses de Pratique peut t'aider vraiment (un vrai échange avec de vrai gens, moi ça m'aide).
Comprendre qu'au même titre qu'un enfant va jouer avec tes nerfs en refusant de manger surtout si tu montres que ça te touche beaucoup, t'inquiète, bin là c'est pareil. Ce Papa a *peut être *besoin de sentir qu'il a un pouvoir sur toi, que tu as peur qu'il te retire l'enfant.


----------



## amandinezoe (4 Octobre 2022)

Effectivement je suis déjà inscrite à 3 "Soirée d'échange" RPE à changer l'Appellation.
Je te confirme ce changement de G ce midi : refus son plat préféré les copains sont adorés mon plat.
Ce matin le papa n'a pas maitrisé  ses mot, je lui ai dit on parlera la prochaine fois parce que là je dois partir.
C'est vrai les enfants sont ressent les choses plus fort que nous les adultes.
Bonne après midi à toutes et à tous


----------



## RBK81 (4 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, petite "précision" peut-être à rappeler à ce PE.... ce n'est Pas Vous l'AM qui "coûtez cher" aux PE, mais bel et bien "la garde de leur bien-aimé Chérubin", et oui un enfant ça coûte et ce n'est pas nouveau 😉, il fallait peut-être y réfléchir Avant de le concevoir 😅.Bon courage


----------



## Orlhad (6 Octobre 2022)

Heureusement que les parents ne réfléchissent pas trop avant de "sauter le pas " 😄 . A 180 000 € le ticket en moyenne, on serait rapidement au chômage 😂.


----------

